# Gianni has passed away



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh, what a happy beautiful face! I'm so sorry for your loss but thank you for making his last months happy! Hugs!


----------



## NewlyGolden (Jan 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! :--sad: RIP!


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry for Nanci's loss. it's not the quantity of time spent but the quality. So glad that Gianni was able to experience such wonderful love and caring before he passed.

RIP Gianni and run free at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Gianni was beautiful! My sympathy to Nanci on her loss.

Run softly at the Bridge Gianni - I am so happy you and Nanci found each other.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

RIP Gianni......so glad he knew love for the last 5 months of his life!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh geez, I am so sorry to read that! I had read your other thread asking for help on Horner's Syndrome and saw that Beaushel was so helpful.

That is just so heartbreaking. But at least he knew what true love was. He found someone to love him. Your friend probably redeemed poor Gianni's faith in the human race!

I felt so choked up to read that, and to see his smiling face in that picture.

RIP sweet boy - there is a special place in heaven for dogs like him 

Let your friend know we're all thinking of her.

Kim


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful boy. I'm glad the last months of his life were spent with people that loved him and treated him well.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

RIP sweet boy. You were lucky to find such a wonderful home. My thoughts are with Nanci


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My condolances to your friend.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for Nanci's and your loss. Rest in peace, Gianni, and play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That's very upsetting. RIP Gianni.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So sorry, Sally's Mom.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my what a dear dear face..... filled with bliss. I'm so sorry that he didn't have longer, but am so thankful that he found that perfect love and knew home, warmth, kindness and love. Godspeed dear one, and many thoughts and prayers to Nanci.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his heart. I can't believe that his previous owner just left him like that - heartbreaking. Sending you all strength.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless Nanci for giving him a loving home, it's simply not fair they didn't have more time together. 

The silver lining is, the only thing he knew the last months was Nanci's love.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sad for your friend and Gianni. RIP sweet boy...and send Mom a sign that everything will be fine.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"those were probably the best 5 months of his life. "
No doubt about it.
there is a special place in heaven for people like your sister's friend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vr*

VR

I am so very sorry to hear about Gianni's passing. He sounds like he was a very special dog and I am so very sorry for Nancy.
I am sure that the last 5 months were the best of Gianni's life-God Bless them both.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

What a sweet face, sorry for your friends loss.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your friends loss. Gianni was a handsome boy and so lucky to have felt love from your friend if only for a short time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry and sad for Nancy that she and Gianni didnt get more time together. But I know that the 5 months they had together was the best that Gianni had in his life. And he was died knowing what true love was like, something we all want. Please tell Nancy I am sorry. He was such a handsome boy and that smile says that all. 
Run free sweet boy, you were greatly loved.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so grateful to your sister;s freind Nancu for giving Gianni love his final 5 months on this earth. RIP Gianni


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Tell Nanci that Dr King would be proud of her.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Never be afraid to do what's right, especially if the well-being of a person or animal is at stake. 
Society's punishments are small compared to the wounds we inflict on our soul when we look the other way." 

~~ Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of Gianni's passing...He certainly did look happy, prayers for your friend Nanci.....she was a great person taking in sweet Gianni....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for Nanci's loss of Giannia - at least he has gone to the bridge knowing that he was truly loved and will be missed forever.

Sleep softly Gianni


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for rescuing him. It is obvious from his picture that he was very very happy the last 5 months of his life.

RIP sweet Gianni.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I am sorry to hear of Gianni's passing. I hope the five months of memories they made together will be a comfort for Nanci.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for Nanci's loss fo Gianni...they did not have alot of time together, but Im sure Gianni knew how loved he was. RIP Sweet Gianni


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your heartfelt words. Nanci has suffered great loss in her young life and Gianni came just at the right time. It was meant to be for the both of them. We are all hurting for her right now and I hope over some time she will be able to open her heart again for another friend.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a heart-gripping smile! His last 5 months were wonderful for him, thanks to your friend, Nanci. Godspeed dear Gianni.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Gianni's passing-I know he left a huge paw print on Nanci's heart. 

Five months is far too short amount of time, but I know those five months were the best for them both. 

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Poor guy. RIP Gianni. It's such a shame that he had only 5 good months. I'm betting he got a lifetime's worth of love during those 5 months, though, which made all the difference.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

May you Rest In Peace Gianni, Hugs for you Nanci!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pleased he had a great 5 months with Nanci. He must have thought he was already in heaven. RIP Gianni.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Gianni going to the Rainbow Bridge, my heart goes out to Nanci and her family and friends. What a wonderful thing she did though, making Gianni's last 5 months the best of his life. I know he loved and cherished Nanci as much as she did him. RIP sweet Gianni!


----------

